# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Liệu cái này có được xếp vào tiêu chuẩn G70 không các bác?

## hardfarmer

Liệu cái này có được xếp vào tiêu chuẩn G70 không các bác?
Kích thước gia công: 250x120x100
E này 5 trục nhưng đang còn thiếu 2 trục B,C nữa.

----------

hojcvex, imechavn

----------


## Tuanlm

Mới có chú lùn thôi, còn thiếu bạch tuyết  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Uu, con máy chuyên dụng để đựng mỏ lếch quá dữ, ông bịch kín cái máng nước lại rồi chế xăng vào ,lập trình cho nó lắc qua lắc lại làm cái máy rửa mỏ lếch là quá ngon, kiếm sợi dây câu vô cái võng kim luôn đưa võng là number 1.

----------

anhcos, quanghung108, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Uu, con máy chuyên dụng để đựng mỏ lếch quá dữ, ông bịch kín cái máng nước lại rồi chế xăng vào ,lập trình cho nó lắc qua lắc lại làm cái máy rửa mỏ lếch là quá ngon, kiếm sợi dây câu vô cái võng kim luôn đưa võng là number 1.


Cụ làm em cười tí sặc  :Smile:

----------


## thuyên1982

cụ có cái trục z giống cây dừa quá nhỉ, thân nhỏ mà trái to găp gió nó đu đưa vui lắm nhể.
 hay hàng g7 nó vậy?

----------


## hardfarmer

> cụ có cái trục z giống cây dừa quá nhỉ, thân nhỏ mà trái to găp gió nó đu đưa vui lắm nhể.
>  hay hàng g7 nó vậy?


Không, hàng này chỉ dám xin trong hàng G70 thôi, chắc trong G70 có mấy bác châu Phi.

----------


## imechavn

Bác chụp ảnh cả phía sau, các góc của máy nữa để anh em chiêm ngưỡng, và đưa ra bình luận cho chuẩn không lại thành "thầy bói xem voi"!

----------


## thuhanoi

> ....... không lại thành "thầy bói xem voi"!


Chuẩn này nó phải vậy chứ bác, hihi

----------


## imechavn

Ai làm được cái lớn cũng xuất phát từ cái nhỏ, máy nhỏ mà đã được góp ý tốt, có ý thức tiếp thu góp ý tốt thì máy to sẽ tốt hơn nhiều. Với bác thớt là G70 nhưng với những người mới bắt đầu nghiên cứu, các tiến sỹ giấy thì lại là G7 rồi!

----------


## thanhth

diễn đàn này là chuyên về lĩnh vực gì vậy của trường nào ạ em mới tham gia con lơ mơ ạ

----------


## khangscc

> diễn đàn này là chuyên về lĩnh vực gì vậy của trường nào ạ em mới tham gia con lơ mơ ạ


Chuyên lĩnh vực chém gió

----------


## solero

> Chuyên lĩnh vực chém gió


Lại mấy con Auto SEO đây mà, để xem bài viết thứ 3 như nào méc Admin, MOD he he

----------

may3d

----------

